
Say Hi to ArangoDB Oasis: A Fully-Managed Multi-Model Database Service - optimusrex
https://www.arangodb.com/2019/11/arangodb-oasis-a-fully-managed-multi-model-database-service/
======
noah-kun
While I'm a big Arango fan, I was hoping the team could create shared clusters
for a lot cheaper. Not exactly for my sake, but to help onboard people. For
example, get a free DB with a RAM, bandwidth and storage limit, just to try it
out. Then of course a $50 price tier for more resources would be great. Right
now, the cost of entry is about $150+ USD.

I'm in a situation where I've been trying to, almost for practice, scale my
app before release. That means learning Kubernetes and CDNs and more. Because
it's a side project in my spare time, I was haemorrhaging money to GCP, in
part because of the ArangoDB.

I'm still not very confident in my scaling or sharding skills. I've lost data
a few times. A $0, $15 or $50 learner plan would really help me stay on board
and evangelize it. Take a look at mLab/MongoDB Atlas:
[https://mlab.com/plans/pricing/](https://mlab.com/plans/pricing/) ($0, $15
and $150 plans).

Lastly, getting deployment options on Alibaba, Huwawei and Linode cloud
services would be great. Arango has expanded from Europe and if they don't
strike the North American popularity they want, they would be fool-hearty to
miss Asian markets--and many of their western customers may ben seeking high
availability there. Or just brands better trusted than Western countries.

But yeah, hope I can finally get some reliable Kubernetes!

------
CJefferson
While I've found running ArangoDB to be fairly painless, it's always nice to
have a managed service, and I haven't had to scale past what comfortable fits
on a single computer myself. Having Arango keeping an eye on updates, and
managing scaling and backups would certainly make me happy if I had a pile of
data a business relied on (I'm just using Arango for storing academic data,
and if it was lost it wouldn't be the end of the world, just irritating).

It would be nice if it was easier to see pricing, but the fact I looked for
that first probably suggests I'm not the type of person this is aimed at!

~~~
neunhoef
In academia the cost for running computers and software deployments is usually
greatly underestimated (I speak from experience). If you are a for-profit
company and compute the full economic costs of running a database deployment
including training, devops, alerting, 24/7 maintenance, upgrades, backups and
everything you easily come to some $60000 per year.

Managed services can beat this price by a huge margin, although they seem
expensive at first glance.

------
rubbercasing
Congratulations on the managed ArangoDB release. Have been waiting for this
for awhile now, amazing job guys! Firing it up right now.

------
cwoodward
I have really enjoyed using Oasis during the early bird and I am excited to
see it officially launch! Well done everyone!

------
Ours90
Great news, guys! How does this compare to MongoDB Atlas? Can anybody tell me
if it is less expensive or more expensive?

~~~
ifcologne
Ingo from ArangoDB here:

If you need to scale-out, the ArangoDB packages are more affordable then
MongoDB Atlas, as you don't need to spin-up a whole 3 node replica-set to add
another shard to your cluster. The smaller instances are cheaper in Atlas,
here you benefit from the established cloud service, which can negotiate
better conditions with the large cloud providers. However, we will pass on
lower cloud costs to customers, so there is hope that we will move closer over
time. But, I don't see ArangoDB in direct competition with smaller, pure
document-use cases. Most users need the multi-model capabilities and use
graphs in combination with document operations.

------
homerjam
This is really exciting. All I'd like now is Prisma integration, and pricing
info : )

~~~
janemanos
Thanks :) Jan from ArangoDB here

You can see the exact pricing for the deployment configuration you desire
within Oasis when you create a deployment. In general, the actual price for
your deployment depends on the cloud provider, amount of main memory & storage
you selected. The pricing is usage based, so if you only need a deployment for
one hour, you only pay for that hour. Hope this helps a bit at least.

